# TdF time trial question



## Spinney (24 Jul 2010)

I haven't watched one of these before.
As I understand it, they set off at shortish intervals in reverse order, so Bertie will be going last.

But faster riders will catch up with slower ones - so does that mean that (for example) Bertie could catch up with someone, draft them for a bit for a rest, then catch up with someone else?

Are there tactics involved (as there are in normal stages)? Calling it an 'individual time trial' makes it sound more like a track race, but I'm sure it isn't...


----------



## Chuffy (24 Jul 2010)

Drafting isn't allowed and for the top guys it's pretty unusual to catch the chap in front. If they do catch up then they have to pass the slower rider without tucking in behind.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2010)

As Chuffy says, drafting is not allowed in a time trial. An individual time trial is each rider *individually* against the clock. How Le Tour does it is the slowest (current last placed) rider is first off and the yellow jersey is last off. Time trials are sometimes referred to as the 'race of truth' as it's simply uou (the rider) against the clock - no drafting, no support from team domestiques pulling you along.


----------



## Spinney (24 Jul 2010)

wafflycat said:


> As Chuffy says, drafting is not allowed in a time trial. An individual time trial is each rider *individually* against the clock. How Le Tour does it is the slowest (current last placed) rider is first off and the yellow jersey is last off. Time trials are sometimes referred to as the 'race of truth' as it's simply uou (the rider) against the clock - no drafting, no support from team domestiques pulling you along.



Thanks both.

So it isn't that interesting to watch then? Apart from seeing how well certain people do (i.e. no attacks, etc)


----------



## User269 (24 Jul 2010)

Drafting isn't allowed of course, but there's no doubt that catching sight of your 'minute man' (actually I think they go off at 2min intervals) spurs you on to catch up. Also, going off last or later is an advantage, as you know what time you have to ride to. And then there's the weather, which changes over the hours the TT takes place, as Wiggins discovered in the prologue. I always think TT'ing is more interesting than you think it's going to be, whether I'm riding or watching one.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2010)

I think the first one hundred or so set off at one minute intervals. But the last (as in fastest, highest up the General Classment) twenty or thirty riders have a two minute interval.

As Chuffy and others say, no drafting allowed.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2010)

Spinney said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> So it isn't that interesting to watch then? Apart from seeing how well certain people do (i.e. no attacks, etc)



I find them fascinating to watch. Seeing how folk are doing on split times, where the difficult parts of the course are, who's having a good ride, who's not...


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2010)

wafflycat said:


> I find them fascinating to watch. Seeing how folk are doing on split times, where the difficult parts of the course are, who's having a good ride, who's not...



Wafflycat, you don't like the imaginative  rear views of Contador then?


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2010)

Contador does nada for me. Pettachi, on the other hand...


----------



## Chuffy (24 Jul 2010)

wafflycat said:


> Contador does nada for me. Pettachi, on the other hand...


Enjoy him while he isn't in prison...


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2010)

wafflycat said:


> Contador does nada for me. Pettachi, on the other hand...



I agree with you entirely. A continental accent and good looking.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Jul 2010)

Chuffy said:


> Enjoy him while he isn't in prison...



I could visit...


----------

